# Leaving SA



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I joined a company in SA on Quota permit few years back. Now I have decided to quit this job and leave SA for good. I have three questions related to visa, tax and bank account;

1. Do I need to inform DHA that I am leaving this job and SA? If yes, what will be the process? and any idea what will happen if I don't?

2. I have paid taxes in SA for this tax year (ending Feb, 2015). Does anyone else has a similar experience? Specifically regarding claiming back some tax (I qualify for tax reclaim). 

3. What will happen to my bank account, will it be closed? My bank in SA asks me to provide employment confirmation letter every few months. I will not be able to provide it if I quit. Is there anyway I can keep my bank account active?


Thanks!


----------

